# [EVDL] where can I get what?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I didn't look at the distance but I think http://www.ev-blue.com/ is
over on that side of the country. Check them out.

On Sun, Mar 30, 2008 at 6:25 PM, Crist=F3bal Palmer


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi folks,
> >
> > Hopefully simple question that I couldn't answer for myself by
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> > So my question is: if I have a budget of $12k,
> what are my options for
> > converting to a plug-in hybrid or zero-emissions
> EV? What if my budget
> > is $8k? $4k? These numbers are assuming I already
> have some vehicle
> > that I'm going to mod. I'm looking for:
> >
PHEV: 2005 or newer Prius, plus a $12K pack of
lithiums and new Battery Management. Total cost,
perhaps 33K.

EV: $10K with brand new components; less if you strip
down a later-model conversion, or skimp by not using a
DCDC converter for your aux. line. See link below for
more info.
peace,




> > * names and phone #s of businesses that will do
> after-market conversion
> > ** on hybrids
> > ** on regular gas cars (and what models they'll
> do it on)
> > * prices for different options
> > * pros and cons of above options, including
> ongoing costs, regulatory
> > costs, etc.
> >
> > Major bonus points for answers that are within
> 300 miles of the
> > Research Triangle region of North Carolina.
> Realities on the West
> > Coast are fairly irrelevant for me.
> >
> > Thanks in advance for any and all feedback.
> >
> > --
> > Crist=F3bal M. Palmer
> > http://tinyurl.com/3apraw "They also abandoned
> other volumes, later,
> > while fleeing from the librarians."
> >
> > [1] http://www.evparts.com/faq/
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =

> =

> =

> -- =

> David D. Nelson
> =

> http://evalbum.com/1328
> =

> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =



Thinking about converting a gen. 5 ('92-95) Honda Civic? My $23 "CivicWith=
ACord" DVD (57 mins.) shows ins and outs you'll encounter, featuring a seda=
n; a del Sol, and a hatchback, each running 144V/18 batteries. It focuses =
on component/instrumentation/battery placement and other considerations. F=
or more info, http://home.budget.net/~bbath/CivicWithACord.html
____ =

__/__|__\__ =

=3DD-------/ - - \ =

'O'-----'O'-'
Would you still drive your car if the tailpipe came out of the steering whe=
el?


_____________________________________________________________________=
_______________
Be a better friend, newshound, and =

know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=
=3DAhu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you do some googling for "plug in hybrid" or "plug-in hybrid" you will
find a few companies that do the conversion....

but in your neighborhood..... hmmm..

Have you looked on eBay?


On Sun, Mar 30, 2008 at 8:08 PM, Crist=F3bal Palmer <[email protected]=
com>


> wrote:
> 
> > On Mon, Mar 31, 2008 at 12:23 AM, Bob Bath <[email protected]>
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 30 Mar 2008 at 21:25, Crist=F3bal Palmer wrote:
> 
> > Also, the FAQ on the site seems to be dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There's an outfit in Boulder, CO that converts prii to plug in
hybrids. I think they've done 10 or 15 of them -- plus at least two
Ford escapes and maybe a highlander? I can't remember their name
right now, so google them, but it sounds like they've got it pretty
well figured out. There are two levels of options -- one is a little
more batteries, and one is alot more, LiOn batteries. I think around
$12k was the cheaper option, and it was about $25 or $30k for the
longer range one. Remember thats on top of the cost of a 2004+ prius
too.

Z

On Mon, Mar 31, 2008 at 7:50 AM, Crist=F3bal Palmer
<[email protected]> wrote:
>


> Rich Long <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > I don't know where they stand now but Manzanita Micro had been offeri=
> ng
> > > a plug-in hybrid kit.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

www.hybrids-plus.com

http://hybrids-plus.com/ht/products.html#list

This price is $24k for the smaller battery pack, and
$32 for the bigger battery pack, and you supply the
Prius. An Escape is $36k. It may sound like a lot,
but every time I talk to Carl, they are busier than
they can handle. Just an FYI: they completly replace
the battery pack w/ a pack of A123 cells, and include
their own battery pack BMS and computer that talks to
the rest of the car. They don't adapt the existing
BMS or battery pack computer. I'm extreemly impressed
how quickly Davide figured this all out.

I seem to remember reading about a company that
partnered with A123 (purchased by A123?) that was
going to offer a drop-in conversion kit for $10k. Hm,
15 seconds of googling...

http://www.autobloggreen.com/2007/05/02/a123-to-sell-plug-in-hybrid-convers=
ion-kits-next-year/

$10k for 5kWh, 14 mile electric range.

Hmm, let's say this $10k kit makes my 40mpg Prius into
a 100mpg prius, and gas costs $3.50 a gallon. This
would save me $0.0525 per mile, so I'd have to drive
190,476 miles on the kit to break even. At $5/gallon,
I'd have to drive only 133,333 miles to break even. =

On the hybrids-plus web site they have a story about
one customer who got 171 mpg on his conversion. At
$5/gal he will only have to drive 104,427 miles to pay
for a $10k conversion kit.

Steven Ciciora



> --- Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > There's an outfit in Boulder, CO that converts prii
> > to plug in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Steve. That's the info I was trying to remember off the top of
my head, not quite so accurately 

On Mon, Mar 31, 2008 at 9:51 AM, Steven Ciciora


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > www.hybrids-plus.com
> >
> > http://hybrids-plus.com/ht/products.html#list
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steven Ciciora wrote:
> >
> > Hmm, let's say this $10k kit makes my 40mpg Prius into
> > a 100mpg prius, and gas costs $3.50 a gallon. This
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So Rick, After all that analysis do you have PVs on your roof? I came
to the same fiscal conclusion as you, and installed them.



> Rick Beebe <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Steven Ciciora wrote:
> > >
> > > Hmm, let's say this $10k kit makes my 40mpg Prius into
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

SSd2ZSBhbHNvIHRhbGtlZCB0byB0aGUgYW1wbW9iaWxlLCBndXkncyBhbmQgdGhleSB3ZXJlIHZl
cnkgaGVscGZ1bC4gIGFsc28gCnRoZXkgaGF2ZSB0cmFpbmluZyBjbGFzc2VzIHBlcmlvZGljYWxs
eSB0aGF0IEkgd291bGQgcmVjY29tZW5kLCB3b3VsZCBhdCAKbGVhc3QgZ2V0IHlvdSBtb3JlIGZh
bWlsaWFyIHdpdGggdGhlIHN5c3RlbXMgb2YgYW4gRVYuCgpKb3NoCnd3dy5qY3NldnBhcnRzLmNv
bQoKLS0tLS0gT3JpZ2luYWwgTWVzc2FnZSAtLS0tLSAKRnJvbTogIkNyaXN0w7NiYWwgUGFsbWVy
IiA8Y3Jpc3RvYmFscGFsbWVyQGdtYWlsLmNvbT4gCgpfX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fXwpGb3Igc3Vic2NyaXB0aW9uIG9wdGlvbnMsIHNlZQpodHRw
Oi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldg==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

you could also check the www.evalbum.com as well as www.jcsevparts.com

----- Original Message ----- =

From: "David Nelson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, March 30, 2008 11:06 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] where can I get what?


I didn't look at the distance but I think http://www.ev-blue.com/ is
over on that side of the country. Check them out.

On Sun, Mar 30, 2008 at 6:25 PM, Crist=F3bal Palmer


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi folks,
> >
> > Hopefully simple question that I couldn't answer for myself by
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not yet. I'm interviewing companies.

--Rick



> storm connors wrote:
> > So Rick, After all that analysis do you have PVs on your roof? I came
> > to the same fiscal conclusion as you, and installed them.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Technically speaking AmpMobile is not located in Charlotte, NC. They are
located in Ft. Mill, SC which is south of Charlotte. They are good people
though and Mike will be honest with you. I live in Monroe, NC which is to
the east of Charlotte and I have met Mike several times. They are in the
conversion business and I am sure that Mike will be glad to discuss your
conversion with you. You can contact them through their website.

Thanks, Freddie

http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/899
http://www.southernev.com

=


=


=



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Josh Wyatt
Sent: Monday, March 31, 2008 7:14 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] where can I get what?



> Crist=F3bal Palmer wrote:
> > Hi folks,
> <snip>
> > Major bonus points for answers that are within 300 miles of the
> ...


----------

